
Google AutoDraw - alokrai
https://www.autodraw.com
======
themodelplumber
I feel like I used it wrong. BUT I think it is also very amusing.

[https://www.autodraw.com/share/RIJ0ZMHLGNEP](https://www.autodraw.com/share/RIJ0ZMHLGNEP)

It's very tempting to just use whatever it guesses you want. Which is how we
end up with electric drills for legs, and maybe this inspires the creation
of...new superheroes.

BTW congrats to the team on the launch of this new product.

